# Cypripedium californicum



## terrestrial_man (May 2, 2012)

I have a 6 page journal on what I am doing in raising C. californicum seedlings on Photobucket.
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP1.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP2.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP3.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP4.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP5.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/jwcimage/Orchids/Cypripedium/Cypripedium%20californicum/cypcalP6.jpg


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

Nice and thanks for your sharing 

Did you see the other Cyps of california


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

Can you relink them as full-size images for forums, please.
Otherwise, very interesting and informative. Keep us posted.


----------



## nikv (May 2, 2012)

Very interesting. I assume by the name that this species grows naturally in California. Any idea where? I wonder if they would grow well in my yard or do they need a cooler winter rest?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2012)

Looking good. Those babies went for a long trip. They look happy to get back home. Seriously, nice job cultivating them :clap:


----------



## terrestrial_man (May 2, 2012)

Dido, I presume you mean if Spangle Creek Labs offer the other species??
California has only two other species: C. fasciculatum and C. montanum.
I have not seen either in person just on the net.

NYEric, I am not too sure what you mean. After linking you can click on the image to get it to enlarge a little more as they are almost full sized as they appear.

nikv, according to Munz and Jepson, the species occurs into Marin County.
Apparently in Mt. Tamalpais State Park. I would check out any weather history available for the state park and see how long their lows persist maybe you might have a spot in your yard that might work??? I keep the depotted seedlings in vernalization at 36F for 3 months. 
You could experiment if you can maintain lows in the low 40s for the same period. Possibly maintain a viable population though flowering might be another issue?? They are not that hard to grow as potted plants which is my only option just need an excellent draining substrate and plenty of moisture.
They tend to occur on natural seeps in the mountains with some exposure to direct sun.


----------



## tonyw (May 2, 2012)

When I saw them growing in Northern California about 10 miles from Crescent City they were growing in full sun in a ditch with darlingtonia and pinguicula. Saw them at two other sites both with water running through the roots.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2012)

Nice journal. I want to see them blooming


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2012)

terrestrial_man said:


> Dido, I presume you mean if Spangle Creek Labs offer the other species??
> California has only two other species: C. fasciculatum and C. montanum.
> I have not seen either in person just on the net.
> 
> ...


----------

